

 "Why" questions trigger feelings bypassing data input and thinking. - skmurphy
http://www.stickyminds.com/sitewide.asp?Function=edetail&ObjectType=COL&ObjectId=16600&tth=DYN&tt=siteemail&iDyn=2

======
skmurphy
Key points:

    
    
       "Why questions" have the ability to both gather data and to probe for 
       underlying thoughts and decisions that lead to action. Other interrogatives 
       (what, when, where, how) provide a better way to gather data since 
       they focus on physical items or actions.
    
       I've learned that if I want data, I should use data-oriented 
       questions that start with how, what, when, and where, and use why 
       as a last choice.

